# Can Sheetrock be Routed Successfully?



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Guys,
Can you rout a track in sheetrock? I only ask because I have two 4x8 sheets I found in my sister's garage and there is no other use for them at this time. I am guessing the answer is no.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## EXPRESS (Jun 2, 2010)

no way joe to soft
mdf works the best


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !


----------



## jlong (Feb 20, 2010)

Unless you plan to run a powder puff 500 derby, the answer is no. The stuff will literally disinegrate.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

You can cut drywall with slot cars, however.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks guys. I figured the answer was "No Way!", but just wanted to check.

Joe


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

If I am not mistaken the AFX Handbook from the mid-1970s shows how to mount a track into wallboard. Its on a solid tabletop however.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

That's exactly what I did with Carolton.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=229133
hojoe


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Jim Norton said:


> If I am not mistaken the AFX Handbook from the mid-1970s shows how to mount a track into wallboard. Its on a solid tabletop however.
> 
> Jim Norton
> Huntsville, AL


 Setting plastic track into sheetrock (which I have also heard can be done) and routing into sheetrock are no doubt two completely different things. I can easily see how sheetrock would "powder out" if routed.

Joe


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

After I reread the original guestion I realized it was routing a slot and not a track. The board cut be cut and stacked as cliffs for scenery!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------

